# Good eatin'



## Dabeel (Jul 19, 2009)

West Coast crab prepared w/East Coast flavor.

 I couldn't resist posting my delicious meal this evening.
 Dungeness crab is on sale this weekend here in CA, but being a native Maryland-ite?
 I can't eat crab without Old Bay seasoning.........mmmmmmmmmmm!


 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Jul 19, 2009)

While I walked away for a second, caught our Kitty this close to snagging some of my
  meal.............bad Kitty!


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 19, 2009)

oh yeah, that's some good eaten there.  Love that Old Bay seasoning too.  I use that stuff for frying chicken also, good good stuff!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 19, 2009)

like crab? we have some far out crayfish up this way, just say the word and we'll throw the traps!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, I miss those blue crabs AND snowballs.  Seems like a Maryland thing.  Old Bay is a staple in my kitchen!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

Have some tomatoes with them and dip them in the Old Bay.  Anyone know if you can order crabs out of state?  I make excellent crab cakes.  Ever notice how they always eat them the wrong way in movies??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

I can't eat crabs in the shell,I hate working for my food [] Plus,If i get one piece of shell in my mouth,thats it i wont eat anymore.I'm weird I know.But I think it was a childhood mishap that is burnt in my memory.I like crap in a can,but again if I get a shell in back in the sea for ya.[8D]
  Same goes with fish and (bones)! I have to eat big fish with big fillets less chance of small bones.


----------



## glass man (Jul 19, 2009)

I LONG FOR DEVILED CRAB IN THE SHELL! RED LOBSTER USED TO HAVE IT,NO MO. IF ANY BODY CAN GIVE ME A RECIPIE FOR DEVILED CRAB AND DOING IT IN THE SHELL I WOULOD THANK YOU SO MUCH! I LOVE IT IN THE SHELL FOR SOME REASON! I HAVE BEEN CRAVING LOBSTER TAIL LATELY! MAN AT THE GOOD FOODS WE HAVE BEEN BLESSEED WITH IN THE USA!!! JAMIE


----------



## Dabeel (Jul 19, 2009)

I knew I'd get some people's attention with this post.

  Tim: I'll have to try it on fried chicken........sounds good!

 Nick: I'd be up for trying your shellfish...never had them before

 Laur: Here's a couple of places in MD that ship blue crab overnight 

           www.TarBaySeafood.com
           www.LintonsSeafood.com

 Rick: I feel for you, some things food related will stick with you forever......I will never eat green peas again!.......just can't stand  that flavor for whatever reason? 

 Jamie: Don't have a recipe for you.......sorry

 I'm going to get some ripe tomatoes from  the backyard and mix in some Old Bay....I know that is gonna be tasty!........thanks for the idea Laur!


 Doug


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2009)

> I make excellent crab cakes.


 I have been in search of the perfect crab cake nearly my whole life. Have had thousands of bad ones, piles of good one and a few that were near perfect but I am still looking. Recipes accepted...[] The closest to perfect that I have had were made by a little old lady from the Orient. She had a mound of them ready every Saturday at 4PM for 6 years. When she passed away she took her recipe with her.

 Hey Rick, you sissy...[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Cindy is the same way. I am like that about my tater salad. I don't like big crunchy chuncks of onion and celery in it. I will eat it that way but I really don't like it.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2009)

> RED LOBSTER


 RED LOBSTER!!!!!!

That ain't sea food Jamie, its bait son. I can't eat at Red Lobster. They serve endangered spiecies. I won't eat anywhere that serves endangered spiecies. Plus there food suxxxx. I have lived most of my life on the coast so fresh seafood is easy to get. Was at Reggies Bar B Que and Sea Food on a cruise with the car club yesterday and had some great seafood. Man it was good. I am sending you a recipe for some fun Jamie.

 Their crab cakes are lacking. [&o]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry couldn't resist. Cute cat.


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 20, 2009)

Red Lobster is just a high-priced chain outfit. Some of the best chow I've eaten was in shacks found out in the sticks on dirt roads one had to travel for miles on. Getting back to nature means taking the roads less traveled.


----------



## glass man (Jul 20, 2009)

GEEZ![][][] I AM DAMN SORRY I SAID "R-L" WORD![][] WE CAN'T AFFORD TO EAT THERE ANYMORE SO ONE LESS ENDANGERED TIGER FISH SAVED! WE DO GET SEA FISH FROM THE FISH SECTION OF KROKERS. [IS THAT BAD TOO??]  [] WE DON'T HAVE ANY SHRIMPS AND CRAPS ETC. IN THIS SECTION OF NORTHWEST GA. BUT IF THE OCEAN KEEPS RISING LIKE SOME SAY WE JUST MIGHT FORE TWO HUNERT YEARS OR SOMEN. WE HAVE CRAWFISH IN OUR POLLUTED CREEKS,BUT I NEVER FOUND ENOUGH TO MAKE A MEAL OUT OF! CAP,WOULD THANK YOU FOR ANY RESPEES YOU HAVE! LOVE FISH AND [DID I MENTION?] DEVELED CRAB [IN THE SHELL]     DANG YOU RED LOBSTER!!!!!![8D]   JAMES


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap, I can send you the recipe if you'd like. Wish we could get seafood here.  I'll have to check out Dabeel's links.  Joe's birthday is coming up.  Maybe I could give him that as a gift.  LOL since it would really be for me!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for those links.  The crab is pretty reasonably priced.  I saw some oysters too!  Yum!!!!  I don't know what part of MD you are from, but I always went to Gibby's for seafood.  I'm getting hungry now!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ok I give exactly what endangered species does Red Lobster serve? To be considered endangered, which is the step just above extinct, you have to have a very diminished population certainly not enough of one to serve said species at thousands of Red Lobster locations. I respect you my brother; however, I'm calling PETA inspired bs on this claim. Let's face it if this was remotely true the feds would have come down on them long ago, not to mention the PETA morons themselves.

 I like Red Lobster, those cheddar biscuits are to die for even if their food is way overpriced. LOL!

 As for seafood, I live in the Appalachian mountains and any hope of getting any seafood that is truly fresh and not expensive is a nice dream but certainly not reality. So Red Lobster it is, or Harbor House, Captain D's, or good old Long John Silvers with their star destroyer shaped fish.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, if you like Red Lobster, you should go there.  I've never been.  I heard of a family that got food poisoning there.  I think what some restaurats, I don't know about RD are selling is Chilean Sea Bass.  It's actual name is something like toothfish, I forget.  They re-named it to sound better.  It does taste great, but it is endangered.  There's a wonderful place in Portsmouth, NH called Jumpin' Jay's Fish Cafe.  Best fish if anyone is ever in that area or lives there.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 20, 2009)

They serve swordfish. It is one of the most endangered big game species in the ocean. They import it so it is OK???? The government will give you that "its not endangered over ther" line of crap but believe me it is. Not a tree hugger or anything like that but I am a fisherman and remember when you could catch one over 600lbs. average catch size now is 125 lbs. May sound big to you but they don't bread untill they reach a certian age and at 125lbs they ain't even close. It is very good meat.

 I used to catch all the fish I wanted but now days catching a fresh red snapper can cost cost 40 to 60 bucks a lb by the time you pay for gas, bait and everything else that goes with a trip out.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 20, 2009)

I tried Swordfish once, but I really didn't like it, and I like pretty much all seafood.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> I used to catch all the fish I wanted but now days catching a fresh red snapper can cost cost 40 to 60 bucks a lb by the time you pay for gas, bait and everything else that goes with a trip out.


 

 40 to 60? we paid 300 last year in Florida on a pay trip.We were nailing the red snapper though it was Worth it.


----------



## T D (Jul 20, 2009)

Speaking of crab (I love crab and lobster and shrimp no matter where they are from) Does anybody else think The Deadliest Catch is the BEST SHOW on TV?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

I love that show! them boys got a rough job.I would have a hard time keeping my chow down,let alone pulling in those huge pots.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

My fav show is 1000 ways to die.Now that TV!!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Rick, that will be 300 for 1 red snapper from now on. You still get to keep 5 agragate and 10 of the vermillions. Next time you come down here, if it is in the panhandle, let me know. I got a bud with a boat. Maybe I can get us a good deal. I know he needs customers. 

 My boat got trashed by Ivan. Split straight down the keel.[&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2009)

That sounds gooooooood! I wish I had a Lear jet I would be on the way.[]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 21, 2009)

If you had a Lear Jet I would be bummin a condo off ya while you were here. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> They serve swordfish. It is one of the most endangered big game species in the ocean. They import it so it is OK???? The government will give you that "its not endangered over ther" line of crap but believe me it is. Not a tree hugger or anything like that but I am a fisherman and remember when you could catch one over 600lbs. average catch size now is 125 lbs. May sound big to you but they don't bread untill they reach a certian age and at 125lbs they ain't even close. It is very good meat.
> 
> I used to catch all the fish I wanted but now days catching a fresh red snapper can cost cost 40 to 60 bucks a lb by the time you pay for gas, bait and everything else that goes with a trip out.


 
 I never realized that Swordfish were endangered, but I'll take your word for it. Still if the Gubberment says it's ok, what can ya really do about it. Still it makes no logical sense to serve those amounts of an endangered species, which I am pretty sure they are still doing, without there being a large population somewhere, otherwise they would have ran out already.

 I am indifferent to Red Lobster aside from their cheddar biscuits, they are just too expensive to go to all that often, even then I don't eat swordfish; however, I have to question some of these allegations that get leveled at these large corporation restaurants, and other large corporations as well. When you get down too it there is always an ulterior motive to these kinds of attacks on them. Usually by "save the mom and pop whatever" crowd, or in most cases involving meat, PETA, or some other "progressive" minded group. I get where you are coming from though and am sure that you aren't part of that crowd; however, if Red Lobster is getting them from "over there" then how is that effecting the amount and size of the population in your area. Could it be related to more and more local people catching them to sell to the local markets?


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 21, 2009)

The most endangered species of all? Homo sapiens sapiens and existant quasi-variants.


----------



## glass man (Jul 21, 2009)

NEVER HAD ANY AND DON'T THINK I EVER WILL,BUT I HEARD MOUNTAIN OYSTERS ARE MIGHTY FINE CUISINE! [8D] JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Jul 21, 2009)

Swordfish has been taken off the world endangered species listing but I am pretty sure that the Atlantic Swordfish is still illegal to us as a commercial sea food so those resturants that do sell it sell Pacific Swordfish. The long line boats nearly wiped them out in the Gulf of Mexico, where I used to catch them, and the Atlantic. The same countries that are removeing the whales from the oceans are raping every other fishing resorce there is. The Japanese are amoung the worst offenders. Japanese men have some kind of hang up with size and endurance so they use many endangered species for aphrodisiacs and such. Kind of stupid to believe that because a tiger has a long johnson and is ferocious that making tea out of a powdered one will make you the same or because certian fish fertalize millions of eggs you can eat their genetiles you will be more verial. Really stupid idea if you ask me. I know that here in America millions of tons of mountian oyesters are consumed every year because they will make youf hung
 er go away....

 I do love Peta though. Doesn't that stand for Please Eat That Animal???[] Nope, don't back Peta or any of the tree hugger weirdo groups but I do believe in preserving what we have left, but just to a certian point and through legal channels when possible. I'm not going out marching for animal rights but I am likely to confront anyone who is hurting an anmial. A bud and I threw a dude over a fence when we caught him doing the same to puppies. He was putting them back in his yard is what he told us so we helped him back over too. He gave us the puppies and there mother and we left. When we got back to the truck the wife gave us all billy hell for it because the guy might of had a gun. She knew we had ours. 

 I figure that if you are not going to eat it don't kill it but killing it is better than mistreating it or watching it suffer. That doesn't go for varments and dangerious strays.

 There is a little ecoligist in all of us but some just carry it way to far.

 The attacks on large corporation restaurants mostly have been organized by a very large world wide organization of professional chefs who refuse to use endangered, threatened or illegal species for food. It has been pretty effective at times.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Swordfish has been taken off the world endangered species listing but I am pretty sure that the Atlantic Swordfish is still illegal to us as a commercial sea food so those resturants that do sell it sell Pacific Swordfish. The long line boats nearly wiped them out in the Gulf of Mexico, where I used to catch them, and the Atlantic. The same countries that are removeing the whales from the oceans are raping every other fishing resorce there is. The Japanese are amoung the worst offenders. Japanese men have some kind of hang up with size and endurance so they use many endangered species for aphrodisiacs and such. Kind of stupid to believe that because a tiger has a long johnson and is ferocious that making tea out of a powdered one will make you the same or because certian fish fertalize millions of eggs you can eat their genetiles you will be more verial. Really stupid idea if you ask me. I know that here in America millions of tons of mountian oyesters are consumed every year because they will make youf hung
> er go away....
> ...


 
 I can't argue with that. Thanks for the info Cap. Unfortunately the most vocal about such matters tend to be such jackballs about their approach that they tend to turn people off, and alienate them when it comes to their message, PETA is a good example, the Anti-Wally World crowd is another.

 Eh thus is life. I'm off to get some of that tiger tea for my inadequacies. LOL!


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2009)

NEVER ATE ANY AND WON"T,BUT I HEAR THEM MOUNTAIN OYSTERS ARE GREAT CUISINE! JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Jul 22, 2009)

> NEVER ATE ANY AND WON"T,BUT I HEAR THEM MOUNTAIN OYSTERS ARE GREAT CUISINE! JAMIE


 
 You probably have and just didn't know it. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Were they good???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> If you had a Lear Jet I would be bummin a condo off ya while you were here. [sm=lol.gif]


 


 Just for a vist ? hell id give it to ya. Man it feels good to throw money $$$ around [8D]


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    YES THEY WERE GREAT! I LIKE EM RAW AND SO FRESH THEY STILL ATTACHED!JUST RUN EM DOWN  AND EAT EM !  [][]     I AIN'T SURE IF THEY WERE GOOD OR NOT! JUST GLAD I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS EATING THEM! COURSE HOT SAUCE AND HORSE RELISH COULD HELP BOUT ANY THING BE EDABLE![8D] DID YOU LIKE EM CAP? [[][][] JAMIE


----------

